# Sheriffs deputy drowns in North Platte



## JC5123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Searchers find missing Converse County deputy's body

I have been unable to find whether he was wearing a PFD. My guess is that due to the nature of the incident, he was not. One of the first things that we are taught in swiftwater rescue is that if you do not have your gear, don't go in the water, since it just creates more victims. 

A brave move to be sure, and I have little doubt that his actions saved the girls life. But serves as a reminder as to why medals, and commendations for bravery are so often awarded posthumously.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

oh man, a sad thing to happen to a brave man who did what he could to help someone else.

condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

That sucks so bad, i cant get it out of my head. A man loses his life trying to save the life on someone trying to take their own. I sure hope that 14 year old girl gets her boyfriend back.


----------



## whitewaterboy307 (May 16, 2010)

Amazing as we just had our swiftester rescue course one or so days before this happened in Casper.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

watermonkey said:


> That sucks so bad, i cant get it out of my head. A man loses his life trying to save the life on someone trying to take their own. I sure hope that 14 year old girl gets her boyfriend back.


 
I don't get it...why would you want her to go back with someone who "caused" her to attempt suicide?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## whitewaterboy307 (May 16, 2010)

Ya not a good situation. When we were doing our training in Casper at the Whitewater Park, two intertubers got into a tree/strainer and if we had not been there -- it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Wyoming Deputy, Bryan P. Gross, Hailed as Hero « Swiftwater Rescue News


----------

